# Broadcast Tapes



## annie_annie07 (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi everyone! I haven't been here for a while. Actually I think it's been almost 4 years since I last visited this forum, under another username, that I can't remember. 

What I do remember is that some of us were broadcasting the Dr. Rich.. tapes online and then talking about the on the mic. (we had sessions every day, and user name and password at a chat room)

Is anyone still doing that? 
I really want to get into the program but can't afford it at all. 

Thank you all,
Annie


----------



## BucsFan (Jan 30, 2007)

I have the tapes, tried twice to get through them but only got to 10 or 11. Not sure what you mean by "broadcasting" the tapes, but I would be interested in something along those lines. Let me know what you found out, if anything...

I Know what you mean about the course. Dr. Richards seems to be one of the truely legit people out there that are actually helping people with SA, and I'm sure the course is great but if you're an out-of-towner and interested in the 3-week International course, you're looking at about $3600 on the low end for room and course, over $4K if you throw in a flight and rental car. Most SA sufferers are financially strapped BECAUSE of SA, so that puts this course out of reach for many people who desparately need something like that. 

In any event, let me know...
Randy


----------



## annie_annie07 (Jan 20, 2007)

What we did once was join in a private chat room w/ voice and one of the members that had the tapes would play them (at home, recorder) and put the mic on so we could all listen to them, everyday, at a certain time, one each week. That's what I meant by "broadcasting"

It was soooo good. We then got to talk on the mic and share our thoughts if we wanted to.

If someone is willing to share their tapes in this way it would be awsome for those of us that can't afford them and are really commited to getting better. 
Here's my email [email protected]


----------

